# Solved: Network Printer Problems



## KevinEgle

I am running multiple XP workstations and network printers on Windows Server 2003. Last week one workstation started having trouble connecting to some of the network printers even though nothing has been added or changed on the network intentionally. When trying to open a network printer I get an error: "Error Opening Printer: Printer XXX does not exist on the computer. Either the printer name was typed incorrectly, or the specified printer has lost its connection to the server." If I delete the printer and add it again, I can open the printer, but the dialog box title says "Access denied, unable to connect."

I am having problems accesses 3 network printers from this one workstation, but I am able to printer to a differernt network printer. And other workstations are able to print to the network printers that the one workstation cannot.

I have tried several things but am stumped as to where the problems lies.

Please help.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## parvez9988

add the user in security settings of printer and to the printer group.
check in run by typing \\servername and give the user name and password.
not sooo sure......


----------



## KevinEgle

I am not sure how to do what you are asking. I am fairly new to Windows Server 2003. We are running Active Directory on the server. I think the security issue may be with my computer. I am not able to access certain network printers no matter which user account I log into my computer with, but the same user accounts are able to access the printers on different computers. The network printers are setup with an IP address for a port setting.


----------



## parvez9988

check with this article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/312055


----------



## KevinEgle

I have seen this article before and I believe that our users have direct access to the shared printer as stated in the below quote from the article you referenced.

"...the best solution is to give the user that is logged on direct access to the shared printer, log on as a user that has access to the shared printer..."

All of our users log into Windows XP onto the domain once and all of the file sharing and printer sharing works from here. They don't need to type there passwords to get to certain printers. Is there an easy way to check to make sure that this is set correctly?


----------



## KevinEgle

I have solved my printer problem. I uninstalled Windows XP Service Pack 3 and my printers worked after that. The strange thing is I am the only one in my office that had this particular problem even though it looks like about half the computers have SP3 on them and the other half have SP2. SP3 must be installed automatically through Windows Update.

Are other people have problems with SP3?


----------



## parvez9988

happy to see u r problem is solved.


----------

